# Are there things you won't/can't write about?



## Sylox (Mar 12, 2015)

You know, is there a line that you're not willing to cross? I will not write stories that involve incest, molestation, suicide and the death of children. I wrote a story that included children being brutally murdered in the plot and once I read it back, I literally threw up. It was so detailed and graphic, that it made me very uncomfortable. 

So what line(s) are you not willing to cross?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll write (almost) any fetish some requests me to. Just as long as it doesn't involve children or anything horrifying like rape, pedophilia, babyfurs, etc.

I once got a request to do a fetish story about a 5 year old character and I instantly blocked them.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 12, 2015)

Basically any and every kind of fetish story. I can write about sex, even though I don't see the point other than make the story still feel realistic (but keeping it private for the character's intimacy's sake).

And even if I want to make my reader feel strong emotions, I'm not sure going full gore would do me service. On the contrary, it can be even more disturbing when it is only suggested and not shown (when cut at precisely the right time). So yeah, hardcore ain't my thing.


----------



## BRN (Mar 12, 2015)

Eh.... nah.

Go nuts. I'm already _published_ with smut crossing animals and peoples.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 14, 2015)

LOTS I won't go there! Porn, pedo, gore, psycho and oddly catch 22! I have trouble writing about fetish stuff because I don't understand them, they just don't make any sense, unless they involve breasts, they gotta have breasts. My books are mostly adventure, romance and bit of comedy.


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> LOTS I won't go there! Porn, pedo, gore, psycho and oddly catch 22! I have trouble writing about fetish stuff because I don't understand them, they just don't make any sense, unless they involve breasts, they gotta have breasts. My books are mostly adventure, romance and bit of comedy.



Huh, I guess we have opposite mindsets. I kinda get a kick out of exploring what I don't understand - not just fetish, but moral grey zones and that kinda stuff. I like delving into them; gives me a more complicated emotional palette to play with.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> Basically any and every kind of fetish story. I can write about sex, even though I don't see the point other than make the story still feel realistic (but keeping it private for the character's intimacy's sake).
> 
> And even if I want to make my reader feel strong emotions, I'm not sure going full gore would do me service. On the contrary, it can be even more disturbing when it is only suggested and not shown (when cut at precisely the right time). So yeah, hardcore ain't my thing.



I'm the same way. Spielberg is that way as well, and I look up to him in some ways. 

Fetish writing just requires a level of trashiness from the writer that I don't think I'll ever possess.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 15, 2015)

BRN said:


> Huh, I guess we have opposite mindsets. I kinda get a kick out of exploring what I don't understand - not just fetish, but moral grey zones and that kinda stuff. I like delving into them; gives me a more complicated emotional palette to play with.



Yes, I feel the same way. Exploring stuff that is more gritty can be interesting. But I'm at a point now where with my story that I want to backtrack and take out most (if not all) of the rape, but a lot of it is so deeply ingrained in the plot now, it will really upset much of the story that has unfolded. What was 18-year old me thinking?

I can't write about most topics though, because I'm a terrible writer and can't write most topics for shit.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 29, 2015)

I try not to use typical instances of crass or derogatory language in my writing since there happen to be more creative ways to convey such feelings.


----------



## Gator (Mar 29, 2015)

naw, i'm pretty open to most topics.  what i won't write is the same as what i won't read: stuff i know to involve my particular phobia, and stuff that is of no interest to me (romance, typical fantasy stuff, things catered to a fetish i don't have...).  but as far as touching on "ewwy" or "uncomfortable" scenes/topics, if i feel the story calls for it, then i have no problem writing it.  i won't avoid a topic just because the real-life concept is something i don't like.  ...plus i'm just not bothered by a lot of things other people are anyway.  so there's that to consider.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 29, 2015)

Depends on how much they pay me.


----------



## Knuxstar (Mar 30, 2015)

hmm in my case I write for my friends so whatever they are liking at the time I find a way to come up with a story to suit that right now it's creepypasta so that gets all kinds of weird


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 12, 2015)

i've recently challenged myself to write material beyond my own knowledge/comfort zone. it's sort of a toss-up whether i find it passable or downright cringeworthy. if anything, it's like an exercise to find where your boundaries and strengths are. For instance, i recently discovered can NOT write porn dialogue. it's easy to write i guess but when i read it back, it just sounds...stupid.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Writing about personal trauma.
I can't touch certain things, it makes me go back to parts of life i want gone. 
My Character Oklahoma is part of that, Her story kinda echos some of that. 
I just can't go directly back there, where I am there, it's OK if It's Oklahoma
she's my proxy i guess. 

There are times when writing her story where I can't stop crying and ache 
inside but have to get it out, and the only way i can is with Oklahoma since she 
leads my thoughts through it.


----------



## VarghulfNox (Apr 13, 2015)

As a writer, ironically, I don't like touching anything involving animal abuse. Naturally, I despise such in real life, which is the biggest dissuasion for me. But by abuse, I also mean any sort of violence. I'm quite fond of mythology, medieval combat, and all manner of stories, but I really dislike anything involving harm to animals. By that last, I say such because of the use of warhounds and other beasts utilized in war, both historically and in fiction. Granted, I've not written much in this community yet (I did one commissioned story once, but I don't talk about that.) It seems strange, considering the nature of furry. If one was to write any sort of story involving action or horror some some similar premise, you'd expect a certain degree of violence or struggle. It's a little odd, considering the community is literally about anthros.

Elsewhere, I'd written conflict between man and animals in a nature setting in the instance of fending off creatures in a survival situation, but I dislike installing any sort of animal violence/abuse when it's not needed. I see it all the time in popular fiction, from film to novels, and it always irritates me. It's usually implemented as a means of easy shock/emotional response, and I dislike frivolous use of such. I appreciate writing that doesn't always take the easy road, even if it comes off a little more tedious to most.


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

As far as I know, the only things I won't write about involve under 18 stuff and blatant killing.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

Rape fantasies, and toddler porn


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I would never write about Under 18 characters being bum-bandits.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 17, 2015)

Anything adult honestly.  Anything stupid.  I want to de-crap furry writing so I'll not let a piece go out if I think it's dreadful


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 18, 2015)

I haven't gotten up the guts to release any of my stories onto the web, but in mine I just sort of write about whatever comes to mind. Ive had bad guys that do horrible depraved stuff both on and off "camera" and it doesn't bug me a bit. I would never write any on screen pedo stuff. I might imply it though to show the evil in a particularly nasty bad guy or to bring up a trauma in a characters back story.


----------



## Ocelot8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, I probably would not write rape or scat or some of the harder fetishes but aside from that, I will write most things, though I should do some furry stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2015)

Tails giggled, sonic pood on him again, the end. 

I am now a certified writer of all the horrible things.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 19, 2015)

I believe that a good author has the potential to turn any situation into good writing, so long as they follow moral principles. Like if the story is about something super horrible or graphic, like abuse, then the goal of the story should be trying to bring balance to justice. The characters don't need to succeed necessarily, but at least try.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2015)

hup2thepenguin said:


> I believe that a good author has the potential to turn any situation into good writing, so long as they follow moral principles. Like if the story is about something super horrible or graphic, like abuse, then the goal of the story should be trying to bring balance to justice. The characters don't need to succeed necessarily, but at least try.



Erm...not really? There are well-reputed novels in which the main character doesn't behave morally. For instance one French classic, the stranger by Albert Camus, is about a man who shoots an Arab 'just to see what it is like' and never feels any remorse. He views life as a game, which he refuses to play.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stranger_(novel)

No struggle to follow moral principles, no desire to play that game, but still recognised as an excellent piece of fiction.


----------



## BlueEyedBear (Jul 20, 2015)

I've never been asked to write anything so I guess the sky is the limit. I won't write erotica simply because it's too simple and there is never any story worth reading. Plus, all erotica tends to be fanfiction of things that didn't need it. However, I have a blog that I put some short stories in but I have no idea if anyone has read them or even likes them. I don't write about animals unless a character has a pet simply because I don't find it substantial to the kind of writing I do. If you would like the link to my blog PM me and I'll gladly give it to you.


----------

